# ¡¡Miguel 89 ya pasó los mil posts!!



## swift

Miguel:

Me da mucho gusto ser el primero en saludarte. Muchas felicidades por estos primeros 1005 mensajes en los foros. Gracias por tu simpatía, por tu concisión y por el contenido substancioso de tus comentarios.




José


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Felicitaciones, Miguel, por muchos más!


----------



## Peterdg

También de mi parte: ¡Felicidades!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Miguelillo, ¡muchísimas felicidades! y gracias por tus aportaciones. Es un gusto leerlas, de verdad.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades y gracias por lo que aportas.


----------



## swift

Y el festejado nunca apareció.  ¿Sería por lo parcos que hemos sido con la comida y la bebida?


----------



## miguel89

Acá estoy, al fin. Perdón por haber llegado tarde. Muchas gracias a todos por los saludos, los aprecio mucho. ¡Qué bueno tenerte de nuevo por acá, Xiao!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Me uno al festejo. Felices mil, Miguel. Me gusta leer tus contribuciones. 

(Xiao, no quiero desviar el tema del hilo, pero es un un gusto tenerte de regreso en el foro, compañero.)


----------



## swift

Mil _cinco_, mil _cinco_.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Es cierto, J, son mil cinco.


----------



## chamyto

Bueno,ya son 1030.Un placer leerte.


----------

